# Hawthorn Berries



## bluehorse (17 September 2011)

Could anybody tell me if it's okay for dogs to eat hawthorn berries? My Weimey is searching them out and was proper pleased when I picked one for her and offered it to her as a treat - cue much bouncing around the field...her not me...!

Many thanks


----------



## orionstar (17 September 2011)

They're non toxic to humans and horses so should be ok, you can make a nice jam out of them if you have patience!


----------



## bluehorse (17 September 2011)

Haha many thanks, I won't worry then


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 September 2011)

My dogs havnt tried these but I know horses eat them though the flowers are better. My Dobe bitch is eating hazel nuts atm, its really painful to hear her crunching them up, she also swallows them whole as I discovered when Ive cleaned up behind her I try to stop her but there is such a lot about atm its almost impossible.


----------



## keeperscottage (18 September 2011)

My OH is a homeopath and I believe hawthorn is used in human homeopathy for heart problems, so shouldn't be poisonous!!!


----------

